# Yard Man MTD Snow King 5.5 HP Oil Leak



## Double M (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a '97 Tecumseh 5.5 HP OHV Snow King snow blower that is leaking oil from this rubber tube. It looks like the tube comes off the OHV. I am wondering why this tube is dripping oil constantly. Did this tube come off something? Model number is E623D.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

This can be caused by 2 things, too much oil in the crankcase, or a blow head gasket causing pressure to build up in the crankcase.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

are you talking about the breather tube?


----------

